# Wondering if there is life outside facebook groups ?



## Krisemm

I'm here because i've grown to loathe facebook.
People have "chosen" of their own free will, to follow my page there, and then facebook actively prevents them from seeing my content because of their damn "relevance" algorithims, and expect me to pay so these followers can see what they've already chosen to see.

So, I'm trying to get back to the way things were before facebook, when I was never off forums, and there was no soundcloud, no buying followers and likes, and people talked to each other and genuinely took the time to listen to each others music.

A few little highlights would be......I've had numerous vinyl releases....produced about 20 albums .....been remixed by some big names.......and had my music on bbc radio and TV....

So, Hi to all


----------



## LamaRose

Life outside... of course... The MetaVerse, lol. At least, according to "Data" - aka Zuckerberg. Was watching Russell Brand last week and he kept posting photos of the MotherZucker and I finally broke through the subliminal message that is his hair, pasty skin, eyes, demeanor... he's Mr. Data via Star Trek. Strange but probably true.

You got the right idea... ge the Zuck out whilst you can.


----------



## Uncle Peter

instasham isn’t much better (of course) - I recently started an account and can see that my posts reach about 5 people 😄


----------



## Krisemm

I remember being on soundclick sometime around 2003 / 2004, in a pre-soundcloud world where facebooks motto and point of pride was "facebook is free and always will be" and it was an awesome community, and in that community setting, people were much more receptive.
With more music ( questionable ) being made than ever thanks to developers "dumbing down" software, enabling any wannabe DJ to use A.I., so much music is falling through the cracks in these facebook groups, and it's just an endless procession of images with track links that don't get listened to, liked, or commented on.

So I want to get back to forums and stop enabling facebook. If it wasn't for the fact that I've got some good friends on there, i'd delete it entirely.

How come zucker is a billionairre yet still gets someone to put a bowl on his head and cut round it. Is he an automaton ? as for meta ? screw that !! I don't want to be tied to a megalomaniacal advertising conglomerate that completely disregards people's privacy.


----------



## lychee

I have never been a fan of social networks, and even less today knowing that all these tools are there only to scan your whole life in order to force-feed you with targeted advertisements or even worse, such as the Eye of Sauron.



​
I remember Myspace, which I think inspired social media today, and which was dedicated to music.
Even if I've never tried it, I found this media much more interesting and also really customizable.
It is now difficult to do without these tools if we want to reach as many people as possible, in other words, we are screwed.


----------



## Tralen

lychee said:


> ...in other words, we are screwed.


I wouldn't say "screwed". I guess we just have to understand that social media is not about community. We should reserve that feeling for places like this, or places outside the web, and treat social media just as a tool marketing.

And welcome, @Krisemm.


----------



## D Halgren

What's a Facebook?


----------



## lychee

D Halgren said:


> What's a Facebook?


In French, it's this :




​


----------



## Crowe

Haven't been to facebook in years. Good to see it's still a scourge.

Welcome to a place that's marginally more sensible.

Please do curb your expectations. We're only human, after all.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Tralen said:


> a tool marketing.


Which part of this forum is as well.


----------



## Paulogic

I have never been on Facebook, Instagram, Twitter and other Soc.Media forms.
And I'm an IT guy, with my own company. Why : I do not trust all those platforms.
I'm even not using Chrome.
Only thing, because it is faster then texting, is WhatsApp. But nothing more.
Also no Netflix, Apple TV, ... only standard TV box from provider with integrated streaming subscr.

I always advise to be very careful with information you put out there.

Example from real life : Customer has a clothing shop and had an online Facebook page for her
business. She also sell underwear and lingerie. Went fine for years until Facebook decided this
was "not decent" anymore. They shut her down and did not even want to talk about it.
Funny stuff, she only uses the official pictures, the brands use themselves on their website.
Sales have died... almost broke. So last resort : new and advanced website, no more soc. media.


----------



## lychee

Paulogic said:


> ...So last resort : new and advanced website, no more soc. media.


The problem is, a personal website requires marketing to be seen, and it's easier to open a Facebook account or whatever to get noticed for less.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Krisemm said:


> I'm here because i've grown to loathe facebook.
> People have "chosen" of their own free will, to follow my page there, and then facebook actively prevents them from seeing my content because of their damn "relevance" algorithims, and expect me to pay so these followers can see what they've already chosen to see.


Same issue here. 2K + followers and maybe 6 engagements without rubbing some coin into Facebook's greasy palm.

On the flip side...my wife runs a fitness business and _all_ of her custom comes though Facebook, and more recently "the 'gram." The difference is her followers are all local and connected, so there's a natural algorithmic link in play.

Some of the FB groups are helpful though. It's not all rot.


----------



## Paulogic

I agree, it is not all bad and it can be an easy advertising tool and can get you business blooming.
But when they decide to block you and not even answer to complaints, the only thing is hiring
an advocate/sollicitor to get it resolved, if he/she succeeds in doing so.


----------



## AkashicBird

I'm not even close to posting anything, but I wonder what is the problem with chosing social networks : why not post in every relevant social network to multiply your chances of being seen? Nothing to lose (I suppose?)


----------



## philamelian

Krisemm said:


> I'm here because i've grown to loathe facebook.
> People have "chosen" of their own free will, to follow my page there, and then facebook actively prevents them from seeing my content because of their damn "relevance" algorithims, and expect me to pay so these followers can see what they've already chosen to see.
> 
> So, I'm trying to get back to the way things were before facebook, when I was never off forums, and there was no soundcloud, no buying followers and likes, and people talked to each other and genuinely took the time to listen to each others music.
> 
> A few little highlights would be......I've had numerous vinyl releases....produced about 20 albums .....been remixed by some big names.......and had my music on bbc radio and TV....
> 
> So, Hi to all


I feel your pain... very much. 

I was asking this to myself this week many times after a solo release only on digital platforms and trying to push my posts around during black friday (wrong planning...) and spending my hard earned money on... nothing. In the past I somehow got used to a certain fanbase around my band circles in prog scene. When we release something we did press on CD Vinyl Blu Ray etc. And those music amazing people do buy, it was a comfort zone. That group of audience didn't grow as the genre is almost kind of niche in todays music scene. It also didn't leave us with some cash in the pocket to survive. My release this week was in another genre which wouldn't make sense to use the normal route. 

I feel like, to avoid being a clown of the social media we need to really turn our faces to real real world. We are music makers we can go out there perform or physically somehow try to be present in the society to showcase our work in every opportunity. We don't need to be like "hey look at my work", we can maybe take off our promotion hat. Then social media can sit on the second tier and people trickling from the real social circles might be there when needed, when they actually want to see or hear our work. Otherwise it gets a bit of a frustration game. Keep pushing your content infront of people, algorithms don't show and you push more and gain dislike of actual people who are really following what you do and in a loop like this sit in front of a screen and try to solve the algorithm game... We don't need to close or accounts and be a digital monk. Well... also if that works for you and that is great too. 

It's difficult and I wish there was a straight answer.


----------



## nolotrippen

Krisemm said:


> I'm here because i've grown to loathe facebook.
> People have "chosen" of their own free will, to follow my page there, and then facebook actively prevents them from seeing my content because of their damn "relevance" algorithims, and expect me to pay so these followers can see what they've already chosen to see.
> 
> So, I'm trying to get back to the way things were before facebook, when I was never off forums, and there was no soundcloud, no buying followers and likes, and people talked to each other and genuinely took the time to listen to each others music.
> 
> A few little highlights would be......I've had numerous vinyl releases....produced about 20 albums .....been remixed by some big names.......and had my music on bbc radio and TV....
> 
> So, Hi to all


I feel your Facebook pain. It's not what it started out to be. Now it's an arbitrary police meta state.


----------



## Rowy van Hest

I've never used Facebook or Twitter or any other "social" media. I think it's the wrong kind of attention you're getting. It's a circus and you are the clown.


----------



## abirakari

Krisemm said:


> I'm here because i've grown to loathe facebook.
> People have "chosen" of their own free will, to follow my page there, and then facebook actively prevents them from seeing my content because of their damn "relevance" algorithims, and expect me to pay so these followers can see what they've already chosen to see.
> 
> So, I'm trying to get back to the way things were before facebook, when I was never off forums, and there was no soundcloud, no buying followers and likes, and people talked to each other and genuinely took the time to listen to each others music.
> 
> A few little highlights would be......I've had numerous vinyl releases....produced about 20 albums .....been remixed by some big names.......and had my music on bbc radio and TV....
> 
> So, Hi to all


I guess we just have to understand that social media is not about community.
Speed Test


----------



## el-bo

abirakari said:


> I guess we just have to understand that social media is not about community.


Why not? There are many people who've become part of Facebook (et al) support groups etc. that are helping them get through all manner of difficult health (physical & mental) issues. Taking one's own negative experiences from one or more niche communities and drawing conclusions about all the rest is reductive, at best.


----------



## GtrString

I think if you try to push music to other musicians, social media is a tough call. Everyone and your mother has something to promote, and music has been free since Napster.

Try to find communities with music fans, that are not musicians themselves, if you want to promote your stuff.

If you have an opinion on Spitfire libraries.. welcome to vi control


----------



## Eleganes

Why don't you also try promoting yourself on YouTube and Tiktok? Yes, there is a lot of competition, but it is a great way to meet new people who would be interested in listening to your music. You can also try looking into https://famoid.com/buy-real-youtube-views/ to buy some views on YouTube. Since people pay attention to what is popular, your content may get to be seen by more people. Nowadays you have to promote yourself in many places. It's just something to think about. I hope I have helped you somehow. Good luck!


----------



## amysteriouskeyboard

Serious question - does anyone here actually think there is any significant benefit to having a Facebook page specifically (unlike other social media platforms) when it comes to promoting your music or working in music? I created a Facebook page for my music a while ago but decided to unpublish (private) it since I don't actually use Facebook and never saw any benefit from having it but I'm wondering whether I made the wrong decision.


----------



## Chamberfield

amysteriouskeyboard said:


> Serious question - does anyone here actually think there is any significant benefit to having a Facebook page specifically (unlike other social media platforms) when it comes to promoting your music or working in music? I created a Facebook page for my music a while ago but decided to unpublish (private) it since I don't actually use Facebook and never saw any benefit from having it but I'm wondering whether I made the wrong decision.


I'm kind of wondering the same thing. I only joined Facebook a few years ago to join a support group for a health issue I was dealing with (which was really helpful). But I purposely made my profile private and never reached out to any of my old buddies or family because I had no interest in using it for social reasons (and I really hate Facebook the company), so I literally and purposefully have Zero friends/followers.

Then I tried to create a band page, and I can't complete the final step because Facebook insists that I blast out my page to all my "friends", of which I have none. I also can't create a user name because they insist I must have at least 25 likes on my band page before I can even begin using it.

So I'm stuck, and to be honest, I'm not even motivated to figure out how to get past this road block. But part of me wonders if I'm missing a great opportunity for marketing?

The fact that you can't even create a band page unless you meet a bunch of their lame criteria, makes me hate this company more than I ever did before.

BTW, to the OP - welcome to the forum!


----------

